# Lang Lang Fanclub



## annaM (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey,

I have just discovered the fan club of the Chinese pianist Lang Lang in the web.It was launches just a couple of days ago and it is really worth a visit :

www.langlang-fanclub.com

Cheers and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

what a timely post. was looking for something oriental. thanks for the link!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you for that. Saw him live two months ago and he was wonderful.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

What's a "Lang Lang"? Sounds like some kind of internal organ.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lang Lang would be better off as an internal organ


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

He seems to be toning down - though not entirely eliminating - the Liberace-like elements of his presentation these days, thank goodness.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> What's a "Lang Lang"? Sounds like some kind of internal organ.


By his more vehement detractors I think he's been referred to as more of an external organ.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> By his more vehement detractors I think he's been referred to as more of an external organ.


If that were true he'd be a lot smaller


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Marsilius said:


> He seems to be toning down - though not entirely eliminating - the Liberace-like elements of his presentation these days, thank goodness.


I don´t get why so many bothers about him making faces when it is the music that is important.


----------

